# Question about tube types and where to puchace



## Scoremaster (Nov 11, 2015)

I've been reading and trying to figure this tube stuff out .
I just picked up a nice cheap Barnett strike nine sling to ease into it or God forbid the wife will cut my allowance lol.
I got a few 3/8,1/4,and some what marbles to try I'm sure the band's are or will be fine for the heavier steel and marbles but didn't know about the smaller stuff .
And also since the winter time cold air temps I'm thinking of maybe some bb size tubes to let me shoot inside would rather end up with a bb size hole in the wall then a big one the wife would notice lmao.

So I guess my question is where would I locate such tubes and is there any particular number size etc. That I should look at.

Thanks in advance for any info and a awesome site ,

Scott


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Simple Shot Shooting Sports carries all sizes of tubes and recommendations on the ammo they will handle. Check the vendor section on this forum. Fast delivery.

I will say that the original tubes on the Strike Nine are probably more power than needed even for the 3/8" ammo.


----------



## Scoremaster (Nov 11, 2015)

Well thank you very much grandpa I will check them out .
I wasn't for sure what these tubes would be like as before we used what came on them and shot whatever we could find that resembled a round shape .

Thanks again,
Scott


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah. It's funny that they sell these slingshots with heavy tube bands but the ammo that they sell right next to them is way too light for such a heavy band. If you want to use the tubes that came with that slingshot, I would suggest 1/2" steel balls, 44 to 50 caliber lead balls, or 3/8 hex nuts for a better band to ammo match.

Now you sure can shoot the lighter ammo with those tubes, but you would be getting lower speeds and pulling a heavier draw weight than you would if you had a better band to ammo match. I second Grandpa's advice about Simple shot. That's where I buy most of my elastics. I've used Simple shot's medium tubes in a double configuration for heavy ammo, but I bet a single per side would do real well with 3/8 steel balls and you can't beat the price. They also sell very small tubes especially for bbs.


----------



## harlan whitman (Mar 27, 2012)

Simple shots BB specific tubes are perfect for the job. I have used the tube and flat version. Both sling .177 BBs and airsoft screaming fast. Recently purchased a 50ft roll of the black 1/8" OD Tubing Made in USA for $25 from Amazon. Easy enough to tie a constrictor knot and make your own.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

